# New bird welcomed to my loft



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have this new bird in my loft named Bernie. He is a Feral bird. He is very nice looking apart from my other birds. I will try top get some pics of him. Thanks for reading this,
Taylor


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Taylor,

How are you doing? Is this a visitor from outside? If it is, I wouldn't let him in your loft with your pigeons. 

Sometimes a stranger can carry a disease and act perfectly fine and all of a sudden all your birds are sick. 

Feed him in your yard but don't let him hang out with your birds unless he is a rehabbed feral.

Just a warning...

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Taylor,


Treesa makes a good point.

Or, do inspect the new Bird carefully as best you can.
Do his poops look good?

Are his eyes vivd and clear and so on?

Is he alert and sensitive looking and smooth?

Is he being sociable with the other Birds at all?

He might be just fine of course and in the pink of health.

But do look at him carefully with Treesa's cautionary mention in mind.

For what it's worth, there are many occasions in which a Healthy feral might catch things from many of the Lofts we have heard about on our list here, too!

Lol...

Best wishes,

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks ,
My next door neighbor raises pigeons and I think it may be one of his. He raises some for wedding releases. Thanks for your consern.
Taylor


----------

